# Why doesn't the SMF groups section of the forum show any posts on the main page?



## hotnspicy (Dec 30, 2012)

Was just wondering because I was invited into the VA group & posted some pics of a cabin we could use for a gathering.


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 30, 2012)

Posts in "Groups" forums should show up on the home page, I see them all the time. I looked at your post and see it was 2 days ago so I can't really go back that far on the home page to check. I do remember 2 and 3 days ago the forums were really busy, I wonder if it just din't get pushed down the list pretty fast and you might have missed it. 

Try posting in your Group again and then check the home page and see if it shows up. If it doesn't let us know so we can look into it.

Thanks


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 30, 2012)

I just did a test and posted in the GOSM Owners Group to see if it showed up and it did.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2012)

Ho TnSpicy, evening....  It probably showed up..... Bump it.....  Your members can't respond unless they subscribe to the Va Group.... Post in the group forum for all members to subscribe....  Not he individual threads, but the main forum page....   Dave


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 30, 2012)

I seen it on the home page when you posted...  went and read it as well...  Thinking that would be an excellent place for a gathering


----------



## hotnspicy (Dec 30, 2012)

I can see the post no problem.  Maybe I wasn't clear.  When you are looking at the main page of the forum with all of the categories it shows how many posts have been made & what the last one was for each category.  For groups it says "No Posts".  Maybe its the way that section is set up.  I was just wondering because its a nice feature which I just used to see if anyone had replied to this thread.


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 30, 2012)

OK I see what you're talking about now. I thought you meant "Home" page where you meant "Forum" page.

Yea I don't know why it's like that, maybe because the Groups section is sort of a stand alone section.

Good question though, I've never noticed it before.

Hopefully an Admin will see this and give us an answer.

I'm going to move it to "Forum Related Issues" so they will have a better chance at seeing it.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2012)

No TnSpicy...... Groups are private.... You have to join...  Individual groups sections have to be opened to see what is going on.....  Other folks can read them but can't respond without joining...   Dave


----------



## hotnspicy (Dec 30, 2012)

S2K thanks.....you understand what I was trying to explain.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey,

I think the post you might be talking about was a PM to me and that would not show up as a new post in the group or on the forum.

Bill


----------

